# I wonna detail but don`t have all the kit..



## vRS439 (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone live around Uxbridge or Denham area? :detailer: 
I would like to try the snow foam system before my car goes. It does require an overall detail but money is so tight atm I am asking if any detailer fancies doing my car or helping me with my car.

In fact I have a clay bar but am reluctant to use it cos I don`t want to ruin my paintwork! 

So yes, is anyone gonna detail their car? Cos I would like to watch/do mine too, oh and if you have a steamer for car seats that will be fantastic too!!

Thank you


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

So you want a pre sale clean. And use every one else's kit and not pay for it :doublesho Think you have worded that a bit wrong fella


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Lol you don't get unless you ask.


----------



## vRS439 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lump said:


> not pay for it


Of course I`ll pay for it. I am a tax payer and I know nothing is every free.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

vRS439 said:


> Of course I`ll pay for it. I am a tax payer and I know nothing is every free.


Wasnt being an ass mate, just didnt read right :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

vRS439 said:


> Does anyone live around Uxbridge or Denham area? :detailer:
> I would like to try the snow foam system before my car goes. It does require an overall detail but money is so tight atm I am asking if any detailer fancies doing my car or helping me with my car.
> 
> In fact I have a clay bar but am reluctant to use it cos I don`t want to ruin my paintwork!
> ...


I dont think you'll get too many offer's fella,from the way you worded your post

but if you were to ask for a one to one detailing session from a pro or (i have to be careful about wording this next bit or the lynch mob will get me) a person who has alot of experience so you will be taught correctly,i dont think massive amount's of money will need to change hand's for it,but you should get alot more reply's,

but hey that's only my opinion:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

get reading, buy some basic kit and get cleaning... its not hard


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

big ben said:


> get reading, buy some basic kit and get cleaning... its not hard


Yup, that's my take on it, you don't have to have your hand held all through your life :lol:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Steve valentine said:


> Yup, that's my take on it, you don't have to have your hand held all through your life :lol:


Only unless it's by another detailer:argie::lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You can get 2 buckets and a grout sponge from B+Q for under a fiver. You have clay. Make your own lube from a weak car shampoo/water mix in a skooshy gun from a supermarket, for about a pound. Halfords have a good sale on too so you could pick up cheap but decent shampoo for a fiver from there and some Simoniz wax for a tenner. Shiny car for about 20 bucks :thumb:

It's really not that difficult. Best advice I have is to make sure you are gentle when washing and claying. Claying a car is like making love to a beautiful woman... :lol:


----------



## vRS439 (Aug 30, 2007)

big ben said:


> get reading, buy some basic kit and get cleaning... its not hard





Steve valentine said:


> Yup, that's my take on it, you don't have to have your hand held all through your life :lol:


**** off :spam:. Ok, so my wording isn`t fantastic but (arsholes Big Ben and Steve Valentine here) Im asking, surely people can read in between my mistakes and help me out.. Or is this place just like every other forum? - Full of Bu11 5hit :wall:

I can valet myself but I was asking.. But Steve your reply is so off TOPIC- an you have a poke at me :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

vRS439 said:


> **** off :spam:. Ok, so my wording isn`t fantastic but (arsholes Big Ben and Steve Valentine here) Im asking, surely people can read in between my mistakes and help me out.. Or is this place just like every other forum? - Full of Bu11 5hit :wall:
> 
> I can valet myself but I was asking.. But Steve your reply is so off TOPIC- an you have a poke at me :doublesho :lol:


Keep going, I'm sure you'll have 'detailers' queuing up to 'detail' your car for you with that attitude :driver:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

vRS439 said:


> **** off :spam:. Ok, so my wording isn`t fantastic but (arsholes Big Ben and Steve Valentine here) Im asking, surely people can read in between my mistakes and help me out.. Or is this place just like every other forum? - Full of Bu11 5hit :wall:
> 
> I can valet myself but I was asking.. But Steve your reply is so off TOPIC- an you have a poke at me :doublesho :lol:


With respect I think you're overreacting and taking things the wrong way. I don't think anyone was having a go at you here with any malice involved.

However I don't like members being insulted in the way you have here, so please don't let that happen again! I'll give you the benefit of the doubt in this instance as clearly people are just getting their wires crossed.

Thanks.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> You can get 2 buckets and a grout sponge from B+Q for under a fiver. You have clay. Make your own lube from a weak car shampoo/water mix in a skooshy gun from a supermarket, for about a pound. Halfords have a good sale on too so you could pick up cheap but decent shampoo for a fiver from there and some Simoniz wax for a tenner. Shiny car for about 20 bucks :thumb:
> 
> It's really not that difficult. Best advice I have is to make sure you are gentle when washing and claying. Claying a car is like making love to a beautiful woman... :lol:


Good advice there fella

vRS439,

if you need any more advice give me a pm with what you need and would like to do,and i'll try and fill you in the best i can:thumb:

but mini has started the ball rolling:thumb:


----------



## vRS439 (Aug 30, 2007)

Steve valentine said:


> Keep going, I'm sure you'll have 'detailers' queuing up to 'detail' your car for you with that attitude :driver:


Lol your help or advice was well off topic:tumbleweed:, hopefully the rest of members of DW ain`t as single minded as yourself.

As I said previous: "hopefully others can read between my mistakes". Anyway CAN we please stick to the topic, Im aware now that I have completely messed up here and that other members like having a pick and poke at people if they - mess up.

Thanks :argie:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Interesting, why should we have to be reading between the lines. You tell us you can valet but you'd like someone with the kit to go over it for you for a small fee. It would have been easy to ask that at the beginning and you may have got help - as DW is a very accomidating place and members will help each other out.

And also don't come over with reactions like this:
"Ok, so my wording isn`t fantastic but (arsholes Big Ben and Steve Valentine here) "

Ben is a cracking bloke and a very helpful member so that was unrequired.

Post it in the regional section and you may get more replies


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

I would be more than happy to come over with all my kit and help you out(for free),unfortunately iam no where near you  *pm me a list of products you need and i will send you some free of charge*


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

This is one of the best forums I have been on and in last ten years I been on thousands and I can assure you no male beef poo here mate!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Cant everybody just play nicely :lol: ive read all the replies and still willing to help the guy,i always like to help newbies or people struggling,i was there once so it is in my good nature to pass on such kindness to people who are in the situation i was in at 1 stage in my life.

Kiss and makeup??


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

aba said:


> Cant everybody just play nicely :lol: ive read all the replies and still willing to help the guy,i always like to help newbies or people struggling,i was there once so it is in my good nature to pass on such kindness to people who are in the situation i was in at 1 stage in my life.
> 
> Kiss and makeup??


+1:thumb:

ok everybody huddle round for a group hug


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Tell you what, to show no hard feelings, pm me your address and I'll get you something in the post.


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

No bad vibes here mate just good stuff I live on a 40 which is very close but only trouble is I barely have time to even blow it over with jet wash let alone full 5-6 layer clay, polish wax ect. Come spring I'd be happy to help I'm no professional detailer but getting there slowly patience and practice!


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

vRS439 said:


> Does anyone live around Uxbridge or Denham area? :detailer:
> I would like to try the snow foam system before my car goes. It does require an overall detail but money is so tight atm I am asking if any detailer fancies doing my car or helping me with my car.
> 
> In fact I have a clay bar but am reluctant to use it cos I don`t want to ruin my paintwork!
> ...


so money is tight a paying for a detail is out of the question .

you though about a valet service as it will be cheaper and with no disrespect to valeters when i say this but seen as it`s to sell the car most dealers valet cars before selling making them look good and hide the swirls making the car look great , until a few washes at least but once it`s sold it`s sold and maybe the new owner won`t even care as he might be one of these who pay the polish a fiver a time for the swirl inflicting handwash .

this isn`t aimed a valeters in general but the the odd few that do quick once overs just to sell the car


----------



## StefanYHU (Nov 9, 2009)

Theres no such thing as a free car wash in this world fella.....unless you do it yourself. LOL! :buffer:


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

StefanYHU said:


> Theres no such thing as a free car wash in this world fella.....unless you do it yourself. LOL! :buffer:


Doing it yourself is far from free when you start to visit all the suppliers websites on here and the group buy section


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

can i [email protected] you all off and get sent free stuff too?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> can i [email protected] you all off and get sent free stuff too?


No,

just ask


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> can i [email protected] you all off and get sent free stuff too?


Whats your address mate I will send you loads of free stuff :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Steve valentine said:


> Tell you what, to show no hard feelings, pm me your address and I'll get you something in the post.


Will it be ticking?!?!?!?

:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Take a trip to a local poundshop if your short, if all your looking for is a clean to sell. You can pick up packs of micro fibre cloths, wash mits, buckets, wheel brushes, tyre shine, engine degreaser, shampoo etc from them.


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Im a little confused by this thread I dont wanna cause a row but if you havnt got the money to buy all the best detailing equip it doesnt mean your unable to detail? You already have a clay bar, go to halfords get a decent car shampoo for a fiver, AG SRP 5-6quid and some megs wax.

Give your car a good blast with the hose/PW to remove majority of the grime
Wash using a 2BM....go to focus and buy 2x buckets for a pound each-ok there not pro detailing buckets with pricey grit guards but your getting the right method.
Clay the car-lube with a mix of water and your shampoo.
rinse.
Go over the car steady and carefully with AG SRP. dont rush this stage as this is where the main gains will be acheived.
then 2 coats of your wax.

You could have a good afternoon detailing your car and get it looking good with a little bit of pateince. theres no real difficulty in what ive jus suggested and the max cost of all the bits you'l need is around £20!
You have pointed out your able to valet.

Theres lots of things on my shopping list of detailing gear but i have to wait til payday.....same as everyone else. Im sure, like has already been said, if you had asked advice on products, or asked for free advice that would have been happily offered and im also sure that if there was anyone in the area they would have been happy to point you in the right direction. Its just detailing gear isnt cheap, so my advice would be to learn with the basics and maybe gradually build up your armory:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Flashback :doublesho:lol:


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Flashback :doublesho:lol:


My bad mate, didnt read your post....makes sense though doesnt it:thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Steve valentine said:


> Tell you what, to show no hard feelings, pm me your address and I'll get you something in the post.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Lump said:


>


Awwwwww, you spoilded the surpwise


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Whats your address mate I will send you loads of free stuff :lol:


Can I send mine tooo :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd recommend searching for the 'punto cleaned with pound products' thread - lots of good tips on that for a cheaper mini detail

EDIT* found the link http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34447&highlight=Punto


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't normally get involved in these types of threads, but I found this all quite funny. I hope the OP has found the help and products he needs. He has been around since 2007 so I would have thought even as a lurker he would have known this forum is very helpful if you don't call people arseholes. I have not come across any arseholes on this forum (no puns please about ejaculating over peoples bums) and although I only joined a few months ago, everyone has given me the best advice and support I could want. This is the best forum I have been a member of.

The reason for me posting, is to remind members who may read this post that this is a good forum, but if you come across giving people abuse and not choosing your words correctly that requires us to read between the lines, then give us more abuse for trying to help, will only get peoples backs up, as it would in person. I like to think that I would treat people on forums as I would if I met them in the street.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Now that I have that off my chest, keeping in tone with this thread will you all please just **** off! 
:lol:


----------



## RICHIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Steve valentine said:


> Tell you what, to show no hard feelings, pm me your address and I'll get you something in the post.


Steve, let's fall out mate and reward me .... Anybody else wanna fall out with me ?? C,mon !!!! Send me stuff!!!! Lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

ben330 said:


> My bad mate, didnt read your post....makes sense though doesnt it:thumb:


It's cool man, I wasn't having a dig, just thought it was remarkably similar - but like you say, totally makes sense! Must have done for us to have the exact same ideas on the OP's problem. :thumb: Is that not where most of us started... with a 'budget set' and then progressing from there :buffer:


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> It's cool man, I wasn't having a dig, just thought it was remarkably similar - but like you say, totally makes sense! Must have done for us to have the exact same ideas on the OP's problem. :thumb: Is that not where most of us started... with a 'budget set' and then progressing from there :buffer:


Yeah definately....I can remember splashing out on my first bottle of megs tech wax!!! At the time i can remember thinking i cant beleive ive just spent £15.99 on a car wax as most of my kit added up to this:lol:

Thought it was a brilliant product at the time and still prob rated by some but its all about gradually building up your collection and trying new things....thats part of it in my eyes. I have learnt loads of new things since being a member on DW but its also about practice.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Well said that man :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> +1:thumb:
> 
> ok everybody huddle round for a group hug


I'll pass on that, if everyone doesn't mind. When I show lenience to a member telling others to '**** off' and calling them @rseholes - which under most circumstances any of the mods would have applied an infraction at best, a spell in the sin bin, or a short ban at worst. I DO NOT expect to get a rude PM threatening me with reporting this to some national bullying organisation!! People will address me in a civil and respectful manner, and how you would face to face, which will reciprocated my me, as is always the case. I do not take kindly to threats of any nature; in the outside world and not on any of the sites I run, and will take a very dim view of anyone doing this!

I do not condone bullying of any description on this site, and neither do any of the staff. People know this, and even if they don't, only a very short period of browsing around will confirm that DW is one of the friendliest and bullying free sites on the web.

That is all I have to say on the matter.

Happy New Year


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Viper said:


> I'll pass on that, if everyone doesn't mind. When I show lenience to a member telling others to '**** off' and calling them @rseholes - which under most circumstances any of the mods would have applied an infraction at best, a spell in the sin bin, or a short ban at worst. I DO NOT expect to get a rude PM threatening me with reporting this to some national bullying organisation!! People will address me in a civil and respectful manner, and how you would face to face, which will reciprocated my me, as is always the case. I do not take kindly to threats of any nature; in the outside world and not on any of the sites I run, and will take a very dim view of anyone doing this!
> 
> I do not condone bullying of any description on this site, and neither do any of the staff. People know this, and even if they don't, only a very short period of browsing around will confirm that DW is one of the friendliest and bullying free sites on the web.
> 
> ...


oh dear,not cool.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: oh dear!!!!


----------

